# For the Rodbuilders



## LanceD (Feb 14, 2007)

I know there are a few rodbuilders on this forum so I thought I'd show a few reel seats that I turned from acrylic. These are quick and easy to turn using the round 3/4" blanks That I purchased from the group buy a couple of months back.

Thanks for looking.
Lance


----------



## NCWoodworker (Feb 14, 2007)

Great idea..those will make for some unique flyrods.  I have been playing with the idea of making a rod in the near future.  Can you help me out with some helpful links...including hardware distributors, etc?

thx..
Chris


----------



## LanceD (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris,
Mudhole Tackle has everything you need to build any type of rod you want including instructions on getting started.
http://shop.mudhole.com/


----------



## beathard (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link.  I will check it out as well.  Very nice work...


----------



## Pikebite (Feb 14, 2007)

I think they look great - would be proud to have one on my flyrod.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 14, 2007)

Great idea!!


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 14, 2007)

Chris another good source of information is located here.http://www.rodbuilding.org/list.php?2
One of the better known rodbuilders lives in High Point, NC his name is Tom Kirkman and he frequents the site.


----------



## BUGSY (Feb 14, 2007)

you might want to check with lanceD ..HE JUST HAPPENS TO BE DISPLAYING AT THE WORLDS LARGEST RODBUILDING SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN HIGH POINT...ONE IMPRESSIVE SHOW...GERRYR DABBLES IN RODS ALSO...I KNOW    RODBUILDING.ORG ,  AND ROD BUILDERS GUILD , BOTH HAVE SUPPLIERS LISTED ON WEB SITES...I CAN ALSO TESTIFY  ABOUT MUDHOLE  THEY ARE GOOD PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH.....BUGSY


----------



## low_48 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was wondering where the talk about small block Chevys, and '32 Fords was goin' to start. Oh, different rods, never mind................

Nice workmanship!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, me too! Saw the header title (is there a pun there?) and dropped in, expecting to see a '32 5-window or something! Nice work, though! 'Way too pretty to use on the ugly ol' browns I hook up with in the Sierras, though (oops! Another pun/pen reference!) I gotta take a vacation.


----------



## rovercat (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice inserts. I will post a few of mine soon.
Another good sit is www.rodbuildingforum.com . Great bunch of folks over there. If I can be of assistance to any one with building a fishing rod let me know. I did my first one in 1971 fuji skeletons I assume.


----------



## NCWoodworker (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for all of the information, everyone!

Cheers,
Chris


----------

